# كتاب Geometric and Engineering Drawing - Third Edition - K . MORLING



## أحمد دعبس (15 أكتوبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب
Geometric and Engineering Drawing - Third Edition
K . MORLING





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

Graduate of the Institution of
Mechanical Engineers
SI Units
Contents
Preface ix
Acknowledgements xi
Introduction xiii
Part 1 Geometric Drawing 1
1 Scales 3
The Representative Fraction (RF) 3
Plain Scales 4
Diagonal Scales 5
Proportional Scales 8
Exercise 1 8
2 The Construction of Geometric Figures from Given Data 11
The Triangle 14
The Quadrilateral 19
Polygons 22
Exercise 2 28
3 Isometric Projection 31
Conventional Isometric Projection (Isometric Drawing) 31
Circles and Curves Drawn in Isometric Projection 34
Exercise 3 39
4 The Construction of Circles to Satisfy Given Conditions 43
The Greatest Invention of All Time 43
Exercise 4 55
5 Tangency 59
Exercise 5 63
6 Oblique Projection 67
Circles and Curves in Oblique Projection 68
Exercise 6 71
7 Enlarging and Reducing Plane Figures and Equivalent Areas 75
Equivalent Areas 81
Exercise 7 87vi Contents
8 The Blending of Lines and Curves 91
Exercise 8 97
9 Loci 103
Loci of Mechanisms 105
Trammels 107
Some Other Problems in Loci 109
Exercise 9 112
10 Orthographic Projection (First Angle and Third Angle) 117
Auxiliary Elevations and Auxiliary Plans 122
Prisms and Pyramids 125
Cylinders and Cones 130
Sections 135
Exercise 10 141
11 Conic Sections – the Ellipse, the Parabola, the Hyperbola 149
The Ellipse 150
The Parabola 156
The Hyperbola 159
Exercise 11 161
12 Intersection of Regular Solids 165
Fillet Curves 178
Exercise 12 179
13 Further Orthographic Projection 185
The Straight Line 185
The Inclined Plane 191
The Oblique Plane 193
Exercise 13 196
14 Developments 201
Prisms 201
Cylinders 204
Pyramids 208
Cones 212
Exercise 14 216
15 Further Problems in Loci 221
The Cycloid 221
The Trochoid 224
The Involute 225
The Archimedean Spiral 228
The Helix 229
Exercise 15 232Contents vii
16 Freehand Sketching 235
Pictorial Sketching 236
Sketching in Orthographic Projection 240
17 Some More Problems Solved by Drawing 245
Areas of Irregular Shapes 245
Resolution of Forces 247
Simple Cam Design 254
Exercise 17 258
Part 2 Engineering Drawing 263
18 Engineering Drawing 265
Introduction 265
Type of Projection 265
Sections 266
Screw Threads 272
Dimensioning 279
Conventional Representations 284
Abbreviations 289
Framing and Title Block 290
Assembly Drawings 294
Some Engineering Fastenings 294
Three Worked Examples 301
Example 1 303
Example 2 304
Example 3 307
Exercise 18 310
19 Postscript – Planning a Design 337
Appendix A Sizes of Isometric Precision Hexagon Nuts, Bolts
and Washers 339
Appendix B Sizes of Slotted and Castle Nuts with Metric Thread 341
Appendix C Representation of Threaded Fasteners 343This page intentionally 

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط تنزيل كتاب Geometric and Engineering Drawing - Third Edition - K . MORLING*​


----------

